# Ist dieses Rad gut??



## fabianutta (29. Januar 2011)

Hi,
bin totaler neuling im BMX Bereich und fahre eigentlich dirtbike.
ich will mir aber ein BMX zulegen.
Ich dachte dieses hier wäre vom preis und gewicht ganz ok, oder?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/341986/cat/5
zu den Parts kann ich überhauptnichts sagen, und ist es für meine Grlöße von 1,65m geeignet?
Oder bekomme ich etwas besseres für den Preis?
 ich bitte um eure hilfe 
vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Erisch2211 (29. Januar 2011)

nein und ja bekommst was besseres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (29. Januar 2011)

Erisch2211 schrieb:


> nein und ja bekommst was besseres



Also schlecht isses auch net,abgesehen vom Preis.

Für max.180 würd ich es nehmen,mehr nicht,mehr isses auch gebraucht nicht wert!

Schau mal im Bmx Forum da gibts BMX spezifische Foren da wirst du sicher eher was im Gebrauchtmarkt finden als hier.IBC is eher Mountainbike.


----------



## cris-py (29. Januar 2011)

Und bei 1,65m ist das Bike vielleicht schon zu lang mit 20,75 TT , es sei denn du willst es als Dirtjumper.
Für dich wäre ein 20,00 bis 20,25 Oberrohr optimal.


----------



## fabianutta (29. Januar 2011)

danke erstmal fÃ¼r die schnellen Antworten 
KÃ¶nnte mir vielleicht jemand von euch etwas empfehlen so bis 400â¬ egal ob gebraucht oder nicht, hauptsache es ist gut fÃ¼r den preis. wÃ¤re echt cool, danke schonmal


----------



## cris-py (29. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Mirraco-Blac...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3362c4bf3b

MirraCo - damit kannste nix falsch machen,top Preis-leistungs Verhältnis !!!


Odr 'ne gebrauchte KHE Möhre,auch nicht schlecht;wobei ich eher zum Mirraco tendieren würde.

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-KHE-Triple-T...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item41564e8c79


----------



## fabianutta (30. Januar 2011)

Danke,
aber beim gewicht würde ich schon gerne bei 11kg und drunter bleiben.
Ist das möglich mit meinem budget?
also deswegen wäre was gebrauchtes oder gut reduziertes am besten, kann auch 09er modell oder so sein, brauch nicht das neueste.
Im verkausthread habe ich keins gefunden, das mich anspricht, außer welche die schon verkauft sind 
was ist denn ein gutes BMX forum?
greetz Fabi


----------



## RISE (30. Januar 2011)

Bikeguide.org

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget? FÃ¼r ~300â¬ ein Rad mit 11kg oder weniger zu finden, ist sicherlich nicht unmÃ¶glich, aber doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## fabianutta (30. Januar 2011)

ja so bis 450â¬
also im verkausthread hier war auch das ein oder andere dabei, aber leider schon verkauft 
ich muss halt auf ein richtiges angebot warten.


----------



## fabianutta (30. Januar 2011)

was ist mit diesem rad hier? (abgesehen vom aussehen) 
http://cgi.ebay.de/BMX-Brakeless-Bike-/320648269966?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item4aa820508e
oder das?
http://cgi.ebay.de/WTP-Bmx-Bike-Ody...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item33648768d9
oder das?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bmx-Eastern-/200569629244?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eb2e1aa3c
oder das?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fit-bikes-BMX-Od...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cb4a7561b

wäre cool, wenn ihr mir etwas zu den rädern sagen könntet


----------



## cris-py (30. Januar 2011)

fabianutta schrieb:


> Danke,
> aber beim gewicht würde ich schon gerne bei 11kg und drunter bleiben.
> 
> Man man , immer dieser übertriebene Gewichtsfetisch.....zu meiner BMX-Zeit vor über 10 Jahren hat mein Standard Lenghty 15 kg gewogen und ich bin auch damit über Parkbänke gebunnyhopt.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabianutta (30. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahre ja auch dirtbike, und das jetzt nicht soo schlecht, also ne gewisse technik hab ich schon 
und ne bremse kriegt man ja auch günstig.


----------



## cris-py (30. Januar 2011)

Wenns an dem entsprechenden Rahmen 'ne Bremse montieren kannst ?
Ein brakeless Rahmen ist und bleibt "brakeless" es sei denn du kannst schweissen!

Also drauf achten ob du die Bremssockel nachrüsten kannst !
Es gibt einige brakeless Bmx Rahmen bei denen du keine Bremse drankrigst weil da weder Sockel noch Gewinde wo du Nachrüstsockel reinschraubst vorhanden sind !

Und glaub mir , du brauchst 'ne Bremse !!


----------



## fabianutta (30. Januar 2011)

stimmt, danke.
ja, ich fahr nicht gern ohne bremse, ich hasse es wenn ich sonst immer in andre leute fahre oder so


----------



## RISE (30. Januar 2011)

Von den genannten am ehesten das Fit. Wobei der Fit Team Street Rahmen glaube ich um die 3kg hat, also wird es mit 11kg insgesamt sicher auch eng. Aber 12 oder 13kg sind auch nicht viel schlechter zu fahren...

Ansonsten braucht es ein bisschen Geduld, aber mit dem Budget solltest du gebraucht schon ein gutes Rad bekommen, mit eentsprechendem Glück auch deutlich bessere als alle bisher gezeigten.


----------



## fabianutta (30. Januar 2011)

ja, ich werd einfach mal warten.
falls ihr irgendwo mal ein schnäppchen seht, dürft ihr aber gerne bescheit geben


----------



## fabianutta (30. Januar 2011)

und wie ist dieses Rad so? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52610
oder das? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44219
habs budget ein bischen aufgestockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (30. Januar 2011)

KHE-bessere Parts-besser verarbeitet !
Freund von mir hat's nen Stereo Speaker sozusagen beim rumstehen zerbröselt,abgesehen von im Vorwege schon verbogenen Dropouts und wirklich schlechter Verarbeitung.
Finger weg vom Stereo !!


----------



## fabianutta (31. Januar 2011)

wie sieht es mit diesem rad aus?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/BMX/BMX-Bikes/Verde-BMX-Prism-BMX-Komplettbike-2011::23397.html
oder ist das KHE besser?


----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2011)

Prinzipiell bekommst du das beste Rad, wenn du fürs Höchstbudget ein gebrauchtes nimmst. Beim KHE muss man die Optik mögen und so sehr ich Bruce Crisman auch mag, frage ich mich, was ihn dazu geritten hat, einen Rahmen bauen zu lassen, der so unschön aussieht. 
Im BMXBoard (www.bmxboard.de) waren zuletzt öfter gebrauchte Räder drin, entweder custom oder zumindest noch aus einer anderen Liga. Die Kompletträder sind zwar auch alle nicht schlecht und sehen im Vergleich zu den gebrauchten auch oft stimmiger aus (es schafft ja auch kaum mehr einer, ein Rad schön aufzubauen), aber am Ende trügt der Schein dann auch oft.


----------



## fabianutta (31. Januar 2011)

ok, danke.
werd mal schauen ob ich was gutes gebrauchtes find.


----------



## fabianutta (31. Januar 2011)

wie sieht es hiermit aus?
http://bmxboardv3.neuerstandard.de/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=18182


----------



## RISE (31. Januar 2011)

Das ist auch nicht mehr das aktuellste, wenn man nach den Parts urteilt, aber auf jeden Fall ganz solide ausgestattet.


----------



## fabianutta (31. Januar 2011)

ok, danke


----------



## fabianutta (1. Februar 2011)

-


----------



## Deleted175796 (3. Februar 2011)

schau mal hier mein sohn:
da hast du alles was du brauchst und nicht brauchst? 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50722

harry main sign. kiste... fullcromo und SB lager, wo man nur hinschaut, 20,4er oberrohr müsste dir gut passen, in schwarz siehts super aus und 11,5 mit bremse sind für das geld ne ansage... auch die reifen können was..

das ist im netz mMn das beste angebot, wenn man ein kurzes rad sucht.  

achja, das teil kommt sogar kostenlos vor deine haustür!


----------



## cris-py (3. Februar 2011)

der_vierte schrieb:


> schau mal hier mein sohn:
> da hast du alles was du brauchst und nicht brauchst?
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50722
> 
> ...




Kann dem vierten nur zustimmen , Mirra ist momentan im Komplettbike-Bereich das beste auf dem Markt.
Der gute Dave hat nicht umsonst Haro-Bikes verlassen weil er sich mit der  Firmenphilosophie nicht weiter abfinden konnte und hat seine eigene Bikeschmiede aufgezogen.
Das resultat sind Top Bikes mit super Preisleistungsverhältnis !

Ich würde auch nie ein gebrauchtes BMX kaufen , es sei denn ein Flatlandbike.
Street und Ramp Bikes sind schon immer sehr geschreddert und oft verzogen,egal was der Vorbesitzer behauptet,das Risiko wäre mir zu hoch !

Meistens versuchen die Besitzer ihre Bikes noch schnell abzustoßen wenn ihnen bewusst wird das es  aufgrund des Zustands eh bald den Geist aufgiebt , ein Street/Ramp-BMX ist und bleibt ein komplettes Verschleissteil !
Schau mal in BMX Videos wieviele verschiedene Bikes ein einzelner Fahrer in einem Video fährt....das ist so weil er währed der ganzen Zeit in dem das Video entstand Video (je nach Fahrer) eins bis in härte Fällen 10 geschreddert hat und nicht weil er 10 Stück rumstehen hat und auf Farbabwechslung steht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (3. Februar 2011)

Du meinst ein heruntergesetztes Vorjahresmodell von Mirra Co. ist das momentan beste auf dem Markt. 11,7 kg ist allerdings alles andere als leicht und ich sehe keine gedichteten Naben. Anders als die fehlende Hohlkammerfelge vorne sind gedichtete Naben auch bei kleinen und leichten Fahrern von Vorteil. 

Woher hast du denn den Quatsch mit den 10 Rädern? Wir sind nicht bei der "tour de france". Die Fahrer haben auf den meisten Reisen ein Rad mit, mehr nicht. Wenn bei einem Video ein Fahrer mehrere Räder fährt, dann deswegen, weil es in einem längeren Zeitraum entstanden ist und sie ein paar Monate später vielleicht ein neueres Modell hat, oder, was auch möglich ist, es einfach umlackiert hat. 
Keine Ahnung, welche Fantastillionen du in diesem Sport siehst, aber BMX ist auch heute noch so ertraglos, dass die allermeisten Topprofis aus Deutschland nicht davon leben können. 

Ich sehe mein Rad übrigens ebenfalls als komplettes Verschleißteil, aber ich fahre auch anders, als die meisten BMXer heutzutage. Die Allermeisten fahren brakeless, pegless, fahren nur Park und machen dort Tailtaps oder Footjams an Quarters. Damit belastet man das Rad praktisch garnicht. Viele Räder die man bei Ebay sieht, sind gebraucht, aber haben keinen Kratzer. Solch ein Rad das schon ohne Pegs angeboten wird und mit dünnen KHE Reifen, Plastiksattel etc. Man kann sicher davon ausgehen, dass er praktisch nicht belastet wurde.


----------



## fabianutta (3. Februar 2011)

Also mir gefÃ¤llt das verde radia 2011 sehr gut.
530â¬ 10kg 20,6" oberrohr.
anfang mÃ¤rz hÃ¤tte ich das geld
auch bei chainreaction, und ne bremse ist auch dabei


----------



## Deleted175796 (3. Februar 2011)

@ daniel:
hier behauptet keiner, dass das mainline das beste rad aufm markt ist, man kann einem auch echt jedes wort im mund umdrehen.. es geht darum, dass man für nichtmal 370 tacken incl versand (!) das meiste fürs geld bekommt (an neurädern)..
ich muss zugeben, ich ging davon aus, dass die hintere nabe sb gelagert ist - ist sie aber nicht (was das rad jetzt aber nicht gleich extrem runterzieht, billige taiwan sb-lager halten auch nicht groß länger), es ist aber ein nachteil, da gebe ich dir recht.
vorne singlewall zu fahren, erstrecht bei 1,65m (er wird wohl nicht über 70kilo wiegen) ist für den anfang okay.. die wtp komplettäder bis 500euro haben vorne alle ne salt sw felge und da gibts auch nicht sonderlich viele beschwerden.
außerdem wiegt es 11,5, nicht 11,7kilo und das mit bremse.. 
denk nochmal drüber nach...

ps. nur weil ein rad von 2010 ist, ist es nicht gleich schlechter. so ein unfug.

@fabianutta:
das günstige zeug von verde ist totaler kernschrott, ab dem radia gehts.
ABER das teil kostet 160euro mehr, hat entgegen deiner behauptung ein 20,75er oberrohr (was schon recht lang ist), wiegt 11kilo OHNE BREMSE und hat "nur" einen 74,5er lenkwinkel, das ist aber geschmackssache, viele bevorzugen allerdings erstrecht auf park/street einen 75er, ebenso wie einen sehr kurzen hinterbau.
dafür ists echt wunderschön und teilweise natürlich etwas besser ausgestattet: felge vorn, naben...


----------



## cris-py (3. Februar 2011)

Woher hast du denn den Quatsch mit den 10 Rädern? Wir sind nicht bei der "tour de france". Die Fahrer haben auf den meisten Reisen ein Rad mit, mehr nicht. Wenn bei einem Video ein Fahrer mehrere Räder fährt, dann deswegen, weil es in einem längeren Zeitraum entstanden ist und sie ein paar Monate später vielleicht ein neueres Modell hat, oder, was auch möglich ist, es einfach umlackiert hat. 


Hab nicht behauptet dass die am Tag 10 Bikes schredden,aber es gibt (und nicht wenige) Fahrer die pro Video eben diese Menge zerschroten,klar in einem längerem Zeitraum.
Wollte damit nur auf die Zeit hinweisen indem ein BMX sich aufraucht,und ein  Street-BMX is nach spätestens einem Jahr durch wenns kein Eisdielen-Bike ist.
Ich habe zu meiner BMX-Street-mosh Zeit(und ich hab nur Metal-Bikes und Standard Rahmen gefahren)  den Rahmen spätestens nach einem 3/4 Jahr erneuern müssen von den Laufrädern die bis dahin schon die dritten wahren ganz zu schweigen.



Keine Ahnung, welche Fantastillionen du in diesem Sport siehst, aber BMX ist auch heute noch so ertraglos, dass die allermeisten Topprofis aus Deutschland nicht davon leben können. 

Wer hat was anderes behauptet ? Deine Mutter maybe ?


----------



## lennarth (3. Februar 2011)

ihr seid ja echt ganz harte bänger.gib mir ein video von dem typen der 10 räder im laufe einer videofilmperiode zerstört hat..oder meinetwegen sogar zwei videos..oder meinetwegen sogar seine gesamte bmx zeit,wer so oft sein rad kaputt macht ist entwedet 5 mal härter als sean burns oder einfach nur dumm und geht nicht richtig mit der karre um.ich tippe eher auf letzteres


----------



## fabianutta (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, du hast recht mit den 11kilo, hattes schon wieder vergessen. aber das gewicht ist ja noch ok, oder?
weiÃ halt nicht was fÃ¼rn gewicht bei bmx gut ist. da mein dirtbike knapp 12kilo wiegt wird es mir ja eh noch leichter vorkommen 
ich will auch hauptsÃ¤chlich nur street/park fahren, da ich ja auch nen gescheites dirtbike hab.
und wenns fÃ¼r den zweck gut ist, wÃ¤rs ja gut  oder gibts in der preisklasse bis 550â¬ noch was besseres?
und natÃ¼rlich will ich das rad in zwei jahren auch noch fahren kÃ¶nnen, also ich wachse auch noch und es sollte auch nicht so schnell kaputt gehen. Klar muss ich neu griffe/reifen/Pedale ranmachen, aber die hauptparts sollten schon halten.
und wie viel wiegt so ca. ne bremse? das man das dazurechnen kann.
danke schonmal, und ich finds echt ne coole sache wie ihr mich hier beratet


----------



## Deleted175796 (3. Februar 2011)

na klar sind 11 kilo okay, auch 11,5 sind okay 
ich fahre im moment mit 10,8 durch die gegend und bin damit sehr zufrieden, auch wenn es bald noch etwas abspeckt. pure geschmackssache.
bei den kompletträdern ist auch immer gutes potenzial nach unten vorhanden, zb leichte reifen/schläuche können das gewicht schon ordentlich drücken und ziehen einem nicht gleich das halbe konto leer.

die meisten kompletträder sind auf street/park ausgelegt, richtige "dirt-bmx" mit sehr langem oberrohr, langem hinterbau und einem evtl minimal flacherem lenkwinkel sind sehr selten. die, die bis jetzt genannt wurden, sind auf jeden fall das, was du suchst 

also um die 500euro gibts viele schöne räder:
zb das stereo electro (fährt ein kumpel, hält gut, trotz grinden und 80 kilo "leermasse"  )
wtp crysis und und und... wenn du magst, kann ich dir mal eine pm schicken, mit meinen persönlichen favoriten in dieser preisklasse, sonst wird dieser post zu lang.

ich persönlich halte auch sehr viel vom premium garrett..
http://www.bmxrad4u.com/catalog/product/view/id/2867/s/premium-2011-garrett-matt-schwarz/
das rad gibts für 550euro liste (evtl sogar günstiger?) und da ist ebenfalls alles fullcromo, der rahmen ist der aftermarketrahmen von premium und wirklich verdammt gut, das rad hat schon eine gabel mit tapered rohren, wirklich gute und leichte faltreifen (premium refuse resist), 10,9 kg ohne bremse und ne wunderbare geo! der herr reynolds weiss wirklich, wie man rahmen designed. 
das beste: es hat ein 20,5er oberrohr und einen 75er lenkwinkel, ein kumpel fährt es selbst und der übertreibt generell bei allem, das teil hält.
da kann man später auf jeden fall sehr gut drauf aufbauen.
ganz schön viel text, aber es geht ja um viel geld und was wichtiges 

ganz vergessen: ne bremse wiegt etwa 400-500 gramm!


----------



## cris-py (4. Februar 2011)

lennarth schrieb:


> oder einfach nur dumm und geht nicht richtig mit der karre um.ich tippe eher auf letzteres



so wie du !


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (4. Februar 2011)

cris-py schrieb:


> so wie du !


du merkst schon das du dir mit deinem dummschwätz hier keine freunde machst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cris-py (4. Februar 2011)

Dirt_Jumper29 schrieb:


> du merkst schon das du dir mit deinem dummschwätz hier keine freunde machst?!



Sagt wer ... smallmrl ?

Ich will hier garkeine Freunde !


----------



## Daniel_D (5. Februar 2011)

Wieso benehmen sich eigentlich sämtliche IBC Member grundsätzlich wie großkotzige ***********? Schade, dass du hier keine Freunde willst. Wir schauen nämlich nicht danach, ob die rot eloxierte CK Nabe zur eloxierten Hope Klemme passt.

Das mit den zehn Rädern ist natürlich Nonsens. Aber vor zehn Jahren wurde natürlich mehr geschrottet und auch Standard und MEtal Rahmen kaputt gemacht. Damals fuhr man eben auch anders, hatte ein anderes Verhältnis zum Sport, wie die Little Devil Videos eindrucksvoll beweisen. Vor zehn Jahren hat man Sachen auch nur dan nverkauft, wenn man sie kaum noch fahren konnte. Dann fuhr sie eben eine arme Sau für ein halbes Jahr ehe sie dann ganz den Geist aufgaben. Heuzutage tauscht man Rahmen, weil man die Farbe nicht so toll findet.

Bitte kauft gebrauchte Teile, dadurch bleibt der Gebrauchtmarkt auf einem ordentlichen Niveau und die Wegwerfmentalität nimmt keinen Einzug in den BMX Sport.


----------

